# Newb equipment



## KIRKWOOD-$LUT (Dec 16, 2006)

forum board
the k2 bindings suck and are heavy


----------



## Guest (Feb 28, 2007)

i was checking out those k2 cinch bindings and if you wanna go that direction definately get with the flows. they are a LOT lighter and the metal on the k2's can cause massive problems.


----------



## Guest (Feb 28, 2007)

cwright11 said:


> i was checking out those k2 cinch bindings and if you wanna go that direction definately get with the flows. they are a LOT lighter and the metal on the k2's can cause massive problems.



I tried those because thats what the salesman threw at me, but from reading what everyone is saying I rather get good strapin bindings because I have no prob bending down to put one foot in. I hear ride makes a good binding. maybe the spi?


----------



## Guest (Feb 28, 2007)

just get some ride bindings  you will be pleased with them :thumbsup:


----------



## Guest (Feb 28, 2007)

so i am guess in the driver x boots are pretty good.

Verdict: forum roost, ride bindings, and burton driver x

This should be a good setup for a beginner?

Thanks guys


----------



## KIRKWOOD-$LUT (Dec 16, 2006)

Driver X Boots Are Some Stiff *** Boots


----------



## Guest (Feb 28, 2007)

KIRKWOOD-$LUT said:


> Driver X Boots Are Some Stiff *** Boots


Yes I know but I was told that is what would be best for me if I mostly stick to all mountain. I probably will not hit the park for a few years due to the minimal amount of times that I go boarding each year. I much rather take to the mtn and hit up some backcountry. Should I go with something else?


----------



## KIRKWOOD-$LUT (Dec 16, 2006)

nope stick with them
i would put them by a fire place and wear them around a lot
i ride the k2 t-1, but used the driver x before
Burton boots are just too narrow for my foot


----------



## Guest (Mar 1, 2007)

ive been reading nothing but good things about the Rome bindings. i am going to get me some Rome Arsenals this week


----------

